
Kafka is no longer the best choice thanks to Apache Pulsar - ckdarby
https://youtu.be/jLruEmh3ve0?t=130
======
ckdarby
I'm the presenter, this was inspired by an HN thread seen here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21938463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21938463)

